
The U.N. Fought The Internet -- And The Internet Won - Libertatea
http://www.forbes.com/sites/eliseackerman/2012/12/14/the-u-n-fought-the-internet-and-the-internet-won-wcit-summit-in-dubai-ends/
======
mtgx
Just what I feared. Most countries signed it (113 out of 193).

